# co sponsor letter for settlement visa



## jessika (Jan 6, 2012)

we have a supporting co-sponsor that is going to provide their bank statements along with our application. i had a few questions. 

on the UK Border Agency i read this:


"Personal bank or building society statements

Every personal bank or building society statement should clearly show:

your name or your sponsor's name
the account number
the date of the statement
the financial institution's name and logo
transactions covering the recent period
that there are enough funds present in the account to support a dependent partner and any dependent children

If you want to send electronic bank statements from an online account, these must contain all of the details listed above. You will also need to send a supporting letter from your bank, on headed paper, confirming that the statements are genuine. *Alternatively, electronic bank statements with the official stamp of the bank that issued the statements will be accepted. The stamp must appear on every page of the statement.*


so my question is, the bank statements she's providing do have a bank stamp with their name, address, phone number on each page. she only online banks and doesn't receive statements in the mail. so does that suffice enough? or do i need to ask her to get a letter from the bank too?

and since she's co-sponsoring me, what kind of letter should she write? i'm confused on what details need to be covered in her letter.

thanks again!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jessika said:


> we have a supporting co-sponsor that is going to provide their bank statements along with our application. i had a few questions.
> 
> on the UK Border Agency i read this:
> 
> ...


She has to take the printed out statement to a bank branch and get it stamped on every page by an official. This is to stop people generating and submitting fictitous statement, which can get you banned from UK for 10 years.

Just ask her to write a formal letter stating that she, with name and address, undertakes to support you (name) financially, either a set amount or unspecified amount towards your maintenance, or by letting you live in her house rent-free etc. Remember the letter is legally binding and authorities can approach her and make her pay up if you don't have enough financial resources. Or she can sign the undertaking form at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/sponsorship-form.pdf


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

In another thread you said that your mother would be sending you money from the US. Is that who you are referring to as your potential co-sponsor? I believe only support from UK family is considered.


----------



## jessika (Jan 6, 2012)

Joppa said:


> She has to take the printed out statement to a bank branch and get it stamped on every page by an official. This is to stop people generating and submitting fictitous statement, which can get you banned from UK for 10 years.
> 
> Just ask her to write a formal letter stating that she, with name and address, undertakes to support you (name) financially, either a set amount or unspecified amount towards your maintenance, or by letting you live in her house rent-free etc. Remember the letter is legally binding and authorities can approach her and make her pay up if you don't have enough financial resources. Or she can sign the undertaking form at


thanks for answering that question for me! 


and she does live in the us, is only uk family support considered? i wasn't too clear on that factor from the uk border agency website. know where i can find out more information on that?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jessika said:


> thanks for answering that question for me!
> 
> 
> and she does live in the us, is only uk family support considered? i wasn't too clear on that factor from the uk border agency website. know where i can find out more information on that?


Yes, only UK residents can become an external sponsor, as non-residents cannot be legally compelled to pay up by UK authorities. All your US sponsor can do is to give you a gift of money that will boost your savings available to draw on in UK. 
Look at the sponsorship undertaking form, which states that only UK residents are eligible.


----------



## jessika (Jan 6, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, only UK residents can become an external sponsor, as non-residents cannot be legally compelled to pay up by UK authorities. All your US sponsor can do is to give you a gift of money that will boost your savings available to draw on in UK.
> Look at the sponsorship undertaking form, which states that only UK residents are eligible.



thanks for clearing that up! this process is such a headache. i really appreciate everyone who can help answer my questions. it makes it just that much easier.


----------

